# What do you hate about your MBTI type?



## jetta (Jul 28, 2016)

What Myers Briggs type are you and what do you hate about that type? Specifically in respect to the clinical descriptions of your type and aspects about yourself or struggles you experience that you associate with your type.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

From my personal experience, here are things I have noticed:

I get obsessed with problems I have and have trouble just forgetting for a while and enjoying something.

I've been told on multiple occasions I'm too serious. I naturally take everything seriously and need to make effort to be more playful or careless.

I am bad at social interactions. Sometimes I have difficulty keeping a conversation and have no idea how to make people enjoy interacting with me. I cannot read people at all.


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

ENTP

We are not all that intelligent. To me, intelligence is relative.
Intelligence = the ability to acquire and apply knowledge and skills.

Unless speaking on the Intelligence Quotient. Of which there are 
designed questions with correct/incorrect answers. That to me 
measures a persons ability to conform to the test criteria and 
underlying principals.

I personally believe I am fairly mediocre yet I am told I am 
intelligent. Seems wrong some how.

I will take being smart over intelligent any day.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I actually love my type's descriptions; they're extremely flattering. What I hate is how I unrealistic they are. We get told we're psychic unicorns who can read people really well and predict the future. I can read people ok but I'm not psychic. My ability to predict the future is okay but nothing EXTRAORDINARY and nobody listens me anyway.

Basically, I feel like INFJs don't have that much to offer and all the things about us that do impress other people are myths.


----------



## Dinognar (Aug 1, 2017)

Sometimes I fail to see the clear faults when making a decision or siding with someone. I see both sides of the argument, therefor I can be really indecisive or end up making a decision that I shouldn't have. -ENTP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Having no mbti..


I wanna fit in a box so badly it frustrates the fuck out of me


----------



## SnowShrew (Feb 17, 2017)

I hate being an Ni-dom. But particularly being an Se inferior. It feels like having inferior Se is such a cripple in life; it makes life so much harder. I can plan all I want, but actually doing things and getting into action is such a pain. I hate starting new things, and tend to think that everything has this long complicated process you have to go through before you can get into it. This type of thinking encourages me to put things off constantly. Even though I have somewhat gotten over this mentality, I'm still affected by it. 



Daiz said:


> I actually love my type's descriptions; they're extremely flattering. What I hate is how I unrealistic they are. We get told we're psychic unicorns who can read people really well and predict the future. I can read people ok but I'm not psychic. My ability to predict the future is okay but nothing EXTRAORDINARY and nobody listens me anyway.
> 
> Basically, I feel like INFJs don't have that much to offer and all the things about us that do impress other people are myths.


Haha this is funny, I feel this same way with my Ni and MBTI type. But of course, its for more logical things and outcomes and the general thing about us being 'masterminds' that is over hyped. I do feel like it is a somewhat misleading stereotype. Being INTJ doesn't mean you are a mastermind. And you're right; it may appear psychic to those that do not use the Ni process, but it really isn't.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

I get uninspired and bored very easily. I will constantly try to find something interesting to get me motivated and full of life again, but a lot of times, it doesn't work. Love is the strongest drug, but that doesn't happen very much either. So, I have to see myself becoming dry, reserved again, which is quite sad.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

SnowShrew said:


> Haha this is funny, I feel this same way with my Ni and MBTI type. But of course, its for more logical things and outcomes and the general thing about us being 'masterminds' that is over hyped. I do feel like it is a somewhat misleading stereotype. Being INTJ doesn't mean you are a mastermind. And you're right; it may appear psychic to those that do not use the Ni process, but it really isn't.


I feel like when INTJs are smart and competent, they're REALLY smart and competent, and that's how you get that stereotype. The most impressive person in my life was INTJ and I kinda compare all other INTJs I meet to him.



SnowShrew said:


> I hate being an Ni-dom. But particularly being an Se inferior. It feels like having inferior Se is such a cripple in life; it makes life so much harder. I can plan all I want, but actually doing things and getting into action is such a pain. I hate starting new things, and tend to think that everything has this long complicated process you have to go through before you can get into it. This type of thinking encourages me to put things off constantly. Even though I have somewhat gotten over this mentality, I'm still affected by it.


I'm kinda like this but also the opposite because I first expect everything to be super easy! I underestimate the difficulty of every task then freak out and give up as soon as I hit any kind of obstacle. Then I pick myself up and do it all again, moving onto the next step and underestimating the difficulty of THAT too. I reach my goal eventually but it takes way longer than expected and there's usually been so much disappointment along the way, the whole thing just feels more like a series of small failures than a success.

EDIT: It's basically like this:


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

FueledByEvil said:


> ENTP
> 
> We are not all that intelligent. To me, intelligence is relative.
> Intelligence = the ability to acquire and apply knowledge and skills.
> ...




True intellligence is the ability to figure something new out, understand and make use of, easily without knowing jack shit about it before hand, on the spot.
ENTPs excel at that.

Actual definitions:
Smart - quick witted intelligence 
vs
Intelligence - abiliity to acquire and apply knowledge skills.

Intelligence, Intellectual is a bullshit construct.
No one doubts associative thinkers are smarter than the fuckers who cram lists and countless words in their head.
If I told you I found a post years ago where a bunch of snobby University Level English learners were bragging about their elite troll skills cause they learned the words to describe different parts and uses of language which is used in such an area... you'd get what i'm saying.


Quit the modesty, you're making me sick xD


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

A few things about the INFJ type:

- Getting tunnel-vision and not seeing different sides of something anymore when I'm zooming in on a particular idea or thing
- Not getting anything done and just being stuck inside my own head
- Having trouble setting concrete goals
- Never knowing how I feel unless I'm talking it out to someone.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Too awesome. Too much flattery from people. Too much hate as well. #supermbtiuser


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

84Djoke said:


> True intellligence is the ability to figure something new out, understand and make use of, easily without knowing jack shit about it before hand, on the spot.
> ENTPs excel at that.
> 
> Actual definitions:
> ...


Modesty, surely not an ENTP trait. I wonder where I 
picked it up from? Honestly, at this point in my life 
I recognize and prefer emotional intelligence. The depths 
of which I may never truly understand as intuitively as feelers
yet I will not stop trying.


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

What I hate about being an ISFP is the sensitivity.

Not the sensitivity itself, but the fact that we're living in a society where we care natural as human beings and react emotionally on a primal level when we see others suffering and want to help and console and stop them from hurting (babies do it automatically), but society has trained us all to believe that we should just empathise and not try to help the person solve a problem they are having, no matter that if we know we can help, because apparently it's rude. Just say aww me to and let the problem go on, affecting them, affecting others.

I now get it why my INFJ who left Christianity, ended up in determinism, free will don't exist and basically our thing as humans is to suffer.

Being open minded, even though intuitively I knew that her perception would lead her down a dark path and I needed to interject asap, I wanted to understand, I tried to entertain the idea, full on trying on... I dont have the words to describe, only that if I continued longer than those 60 seconds, I would literally lose my mind, total fucking vegetable.


So sensitivity and passivity is what I aint fond of in ISFP.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I hate how being an INTJ is "cool", and how that "coolness" leads other people to not understand the inherent difficulties of being an INTJ in the world. That I operate in a way that is radically different from most people forces me to take extra care to avoid trouble and the negative attention and consequences that come therewith, because the potential for misunderstanding is particularly great. People I know IRL who are interested in MBTI seem, if anything, less interested in trying to bridge this gap.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

There are so many aspects of the INTJ stereotype that run contrary to my own experiences. Confidence being one of them. Pop culture portrays us like this.










When a lot of us are actually more like this (at least I am).










In reality, most of us don't really have an answer for every problem and most people don't listen us even when we do. Can't tell you how often co-workers call me things like "airhead," "space case," or "ditz" even when I'm able to propose a solution to a problem that would actually work. And even when it does, someone else takes credit for it.



Daiz said:


> We get told we're psychic unicorns who can read people really well and predict the future. I can read people ok but I'm not psychic. My ability to predict the future is okay but nothing EXTRAORDINARY and nobody listens me anyway.


Not psychic. It's different. More akin to artistic imagination. Without imagination, we Ni types would be like all those other poor...dullards. Yes, I'm paraphrasing Hannibal Lecter as per _Red Dragon._ I don't really think of others as "dullards." And if they are, I try to make them smile anyway. I love making people smile and laugh which is totally contrary to the INTJ stereotype.
:tongue:


> I feel like INFJs don't have that much to offer


Don't feel that way.



> all the things about us that do impress other people are myths.


Don't feel that way either.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

84Djoke said:


> What I hate about being an ISFP is the sensitivity.


I've always admired that trait in others.



> society has trained us all to believe that we should just empathize and not try to help the person solve a problem they are having, no matter that if we know we can help, because apparently it's rude. Just say aww me too and let the problem go on, affecting them, affecting others.







There is value in empathy itself, and sometimes what a person really needs is an ear to listen or a shoulder to lean on, but other times, taking action to fix a problem is exactly what's needed.

*NO! Must...not...quote...song lyrics!*


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I either over-think or under-think things. Like, some things seem so simple and easy at first I don't take them seriously and then I realise I haven't been giving them the attention they need/deserve, yet with other things I spend far too long or far too much energy on them than they're worth. Probably nothing to do with being an NT though.


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> I've always admired that trait in others.
> 
> There is value in empathy itself, and sometimes what a person really needs is an ear to listen or a shoulder to lean on, but other times, taking action to fix a problem is exactly what's needed.



Absolutely, and it took me quite some time to get that due to my past.

Maybe I just have half the World's back log of problems in my head/memory, I had been banging my head against the wall for many years, understanding things which aren't in general education or awareness and being pretty damn good at problem solving. It is only recently that I _awakened_. from my ice chamber.

So many things are ignored though in the World and they shouldn't be. I could talk about relationships, education, religion, race, sexuality, produce and a few others.

My point of view is pretty unique I think, given my background and I don't see all these as individual things to be changed, butas part of the big picture, of society as a whole. Changing/improving one area of life, isn't guaranteed to have that big of an impact if many others still are problematic. This is why I think education is important. Guess I got too focused on the wrong order.

People need to understand something when it's so foreign to them especially when it's a global norm.
Although, now I say that, I think I may have been looking at this backwards, hmm, interesting. Empathise then teach.

Wow, how the fuck did I miss that. Oh wait I know, my crippling level of awareness and fear of manipulation. + being so focused on being real.

Honestly Judson, a problem is a problem to me and it kinda pisses me off that people say, oh you don't understand what I've been through, the pain, the this, that. I just wanna stop them and say, we all know what pain is like! People become their problems, this is especially prolific in the mental health communities and it's so... ugh.

Anyway, i've gone on it a bit of a tangent. Gonna have to have a think.

Thank you Judson.


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Gloria Estefan "Get On Your Feet". 

Yeah, I definetly do realise the value of empathy now. Sadly I used to steam roll peoples feelings in the past, being oblivious to, so focused and trained on analysis and efficiency and planning and all that stuff.

You gotta ask yourself though.... how long has the World been empathising for?
and what is the average common knowledge level in the World?

We're living in the past, before we had all this understanding and information. I think it's time to reset the bar, the starting point, for everyone. Current parenting is one of the most destructive ones that is commonly used. The punishment reward model, fuck no, that is so bad (I won't go into now), the time outs, people don't realise how much this fucks up kids and thus adults. There'd so much more.

I could tell you right now why divorce rates so high.


We're supposed to be a species of great potential, but all I see is wasted potential and a cycle of pain through the generations, and shit is getting worse. The shit is compounding. We're totally fucked then.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

the stereo type that the inner net portrays us to be


----------



## Gr8ful (Feb 18, 2014)

INTJ: There is nothing I hate about my type. Out of the 16 types there's no other type I'd rather be.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Gr8ful said:


> INTJ: There is nothing I hate about my type. Out of the 16 types there's no other type I'd rather be.


Agree. I used to hate a lot about my personality type but that was because I was expecting to be someone I was not. I actually love the INTP type.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Some of the things I dislike about being an INTJ:



Being treated as a villain 
Deep anthropological pessimism is making me jaded and cynical 
Excessive rigour / severity
Having no people skills
«_I applied my heart to know wisdom and to know madness and folly. I perceived that this also was a chasing after wind, for in much wisdom is much grief and he that increaseth knowledge increaseth sorrow_»
I often experience the feeling that ruthless pragmatism is rotting my soul
Inability to act spontaneously 
It’s truly lonely at the top
JOMO (Joy of missing out)
Sometimes I wish I could get rid of Fi
Unforgiveness 
Workaholic streak (obsessive need to feel productive at ALL times)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

My struggle to follow through and finish projects


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Crowbo said:


> My struggle to follow through and finish projects


Not lose to another person? Hear ENTPs have a hard time with that.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Wait, I can blame all my character flaws on MBTI? I love the MBTI now!!


----------



## female_entj_8w7 (Oct 26, 2017)

I love being an ENTJ, but I hate the stereotype that we have no empathy. ENTJs are actually said to have the highest EQ of all the types (which makes total sense, because we're supposed to be leaders) - see Bulletin for Psychological Type (Vol. 29, No.3 2006), Henry Thompson (2006, p. 18). I think the fact, that there are so many sociopaths and narcissists, skew the image of people in power.


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

When I try talking about my amazing ideas I get flustered and cant explain it well enough so I sound stupid.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't "hate" being an INTJ, but it sure comes with a hefty price to pay. The "ditziness" of a Ni-driven neurometric architecture sure doesn't lend itself well to the hectic pace of the modern-day workplace. The insight it grants us is desperately needed in the world today, but nobody ever listens to what we have to say. At least not until it's too late anyway.

Why do I feel like making a Dr. Seuss reference?



Asmodaeus said:


> Being treated as a villain


Word to your motherboard, homecheese!



> Sometimes I wish I could get rid of Fi


No you don't. _No - you - don't._ Fi is one of my most favoritest aspects of being an INTJ. The passion it grants us is a mighty gift to be utilized, a blessing to be embraced, not a curse to be spurned.



> Workaholic streak (obsessive need to feel productive at ALL times)


That seems to be a textbook Melancholy trait. I describe it as "a pathological need to feel useful."



female_entj_8w7 said:


> I love being an ENTJ, but I hate the stereotype that we have no empathy.


Word to your motherboard, homecheese!



> ENTJs are actually said to have the highest EQ of all the types


My EQ is 60 (HSP 88%). What's yours?



> I think the fact that there are so many sociopaths and narcissists skews the image of people in power.


You have to live with the "Handsome Jack" stereotype the same way we have to live with the "Hannibal Lecter" stereotype.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

satanbobevilpants said:


> the stereo type that the inner net portrays us to be


I had a "type" of "stereo" system hooked up to my "inner net" back in the early to mid '90s.
:tongue:
By "inner net," I mean all those doggone wires.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

I mean, I don't hate my type. Can't change who I am as a person, and I'm only getting better with how I express myself. The only thing I'm unsatisfied with about myself is I have no direction I want to go in with life. Depending on how the next few months play out, that might change because a relationship would make me tap dance and give me something to work toward.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not very socially coordinated. Being somewhat social is very important to succeeding in this world.


----------



## BenjiMac (Aug 7, 2017)

INTP. When you convert any reasonable description into plain English, with no sugar coating, I place it as arguably one of the worst types out there.

Overly critical of self, others and, well, everything - but too lazy to effect positive change. Disorganised. Easily bored. Mired in inertia. Appears arrogant. Inconsistent in dealing with people. I can find few laudable traits on the general level.

Sure, Einstein was remarkable but that was more because he was Einstein and little if anything to do with his being INTP. 

There's a misconception that being INTP is somehow congruous with being especially intelligent or insightful - I don't see it and it's certainly not been my experience.

Ultimately, that's the worst thing about the type.

Internally, I think we all think we're somehow remarkable - it's honestly a little hard to process every time I'm confronted by just how average I am.

I wouldn't change my type but I do think it's one of the worst ones out there. A collection of character flaws, neuroticism and awkwardness with few, if any, real positive strengths.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

INTJ.

Unrealistically high standards and expectations from everyone I know, especially my parents. It's like chasing something uphill all the time, in anything I pursue.

In a more shallow aspect, I don't like that being INTJ is cool and trendy online. We are actually the lame ones in real life who has to practice greeting other people before ringing the doorbell and rehearsing our order in our minds before we queue up.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

ESFP here.

I don't hate my personality type, actually I quite enjoy it. (Typical eh? :glee: ) My best friend, my sister, is an INFP and we balance each other out quite well. What I do dislike though, is that I have a hard time opening up to people about what I'm really feeling inside, whether its when something is wrong or even just general conversation. We always try to keep things light and fun and other people come to the conclusion that we are airheaded and shallow. Although we can be, if we don't try to better ourselves, there is a lot more that goes on in our minds than people think.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't hate anything about being an INTP.


----------



## cowardly (Nov 6, 2017)

Lack of any internal motivation. I think that's an INTP thing? I'm gonna assume it is.
Although, I guess, it's not so much a lack of internal motivation than a lack of internal motivation that has any impact on the outside world, or is considered impressive by society; coupled with a desire to be liked.
Uhhhhhh, having a large set of useless skills.
Or, not having the social skills necessary to support the skills I do have.
And the typical 'I'm better and cleverer than everyone' mentality that's based on nothing.

Mmm, I'm struggling to think of any more flaws I have that I can reasonably project onto my personality type in order to absolve myself of responsibility.
...
I'm not very good at music.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

@cowardly Yep the motivation thing is a big one for us, especially motivated in ways that is impressive in the mainstream. There's a whole thread about it somewhere. I was just going to look for it and post on it.


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

BenjiMac said:


> INTP. When you convert any reasonable description into plain English, with no sugar coating, I place it as arguably one of the worst types out there.
> 
> Overly critical of self, others and, well, everything - but too lazy to effect positive change. Disorganised. Easily bored. Mired in inertia. Appears arrogant. Inconsistent in dealing with people. I can find few laudable traits on the general level.
> 
> ...


I agree that the descriptions(in plain English) are not particularly flattering but I also think they tend to caricaturize intps based on the dom-aux function and that heavy Ti-Ne intp really only applies to young people. When INTPs mature they develop Si and Fe much more and can be quite likeable. Fe gives INTPs an enjoyment of teaching because it is an active application of their Ti-Fe desire to share knowledge. And inf Fe generally makes the INTP less judgemental than other types IMO(at least to the extent of them being good/bad or deserving of mistreatment). An intp might be incredibly critical of ideas but they seem to be easy going around people which makes sense given Ti-Fe.

What I hate is that this type does appeal to lazy assholes because Ti-Ne heavy descriptions are incredibly appealing to underachieving narcissists. Ultimately though for those people it's just another facet of the same concept as people who yell that person who invented x was y skin color and z gender. It's yet another way to avoid personal responsibility regarding failures.

Another thing I hate is that INTPs tend to be slow developers. I don't know if other INTPs have experienced similar things but I always think I'm a year or two behind my cohort in certain key factors. I was/am much more indecisive regarding my future, I'm a bit less socially mobile in terms of networking and making career connections and I seem to figure out what the best plan is long after the ideal time to execute it. In general I think it takes us longer to grow up.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

